# Uses for my "back up" Mez



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I just bought a used USCC Mesmerize to keep as a backup. I am wondering what, if anything, I can use it for while it is not activated. Ive read I can use it for WiFi access but would like to try ROMS out with it.
Is this, or other features, possible?
Thanks
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't mean to be a nag but 
Bump

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

You can do anything with it you could do with your activated one, just no service so no calls or texts through a carrier. You can still flash ROMs and use WiFi

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks. Practically speaking does it make sense to "test" ROMs without cell service active? Obviously anything phone related would not be available for evaluation so I'm wondering if a ROM can be effectively tested on an inactive phone.
Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have heard there are apps which you can place calls and send texts from the Wifi source. I will do some looking and post a reply with links. I personally have not used any as my phone is the only internet source in my house, so if anyone has had any experience with this kind of app please comment.

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

The rom itself or kernels could be tested just not anything that needs service (phone, SMS, MMS etc.). It could reduce downtime if there were an issue. You wouldn't have to rush to get it working so you have a phone. I know I've had those moments.


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Have you seen the gee wiz WiFi only media player ROM? I will be putting it on my mez after I upgrade

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886914

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mantooth (Sep 1, 2012)

mezster said:


> I have heard there are apps which you can place calls and send texts from the Wifi source. I will do some looking and post a reply with links. I personally have not used any as my phone is the only internet source in my house, so if anyone has had any experience with this kind of app please comment.


Since I'm now on T-Mobile's $30 a month 100 min / Unlimited Text & 4G plan, I have been looking at a bunch of different VoIP options. This thread over at XDA [http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1646755] does a good job of showing a few different free and paid options. GrooVe IP does a really good job of integrating with the native dialer. Sipdroid was giving me better quality on the Nexus 4 but haven't tried it on my Showcase yet. The Vonage app gives me the best quality outbound calls on the N4, but again I haven't tried it on the Showcase yet. That app currently allows you to call out in the US and Canada for free. It doesn't offer inbound calls unless other people have the Vonage app. I don't leave it logged in so don't use that feature.

If you're going the Sipdroid route (and it is one definitely worth exploring), you might also want to take a look at CSipSimple. You can also use the PBXes.org account you need for Sipdroid with CSipSimple, but I'd recommend setting your account up via Sipdroid first as it does all the dirty work of creating extensions and trunks. Once it does that, you can log in with that data in CSipSimple. Some people prefer it but If you're using only a PBXes.org account, I'd stick with Sipdroid as it supposedly has proprietary support for their service. I'm assuming this has something to do with Sipdroid using speex at 11kbit instead of the 8kbit CSipSimple uses.

The main thing to consider in most of these options is having a Google Voice number. For those without GV, Vonage might be worth another look as it allows you to call over WiFi but the caller will see whichever number you confirm with Vonage (in my case, the GV number).


----------

